# Does this Ootheca look dead?



## bud (Apr 29, 2010)

Since I'm new to owning Mantis, I purchased two eggs from Whole Foods a couple weeks ago. Does this egg look dead to those of you with experience? It's a little black with small holes, but nothing oozing. Let me know what you think. Thank you! Bud.


----------



## Frogki (Apr 29, 2010)

bud said:


> Since I'm new to owning Mantis, I purchased two eggs from Whole Foods a couple weeks ago. Does this egg look dead to those of you with experience? It's a little black with small holes, but nothing oozing. Let me know what you think. Thank you! Bud.


Well, I'm relatively new to this as well, but the ootheca we had looked pretty similar to that, so I'd say no... But again, I'm new to it as well...


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2010)

Well first thing I notice is that you have it attached incorrectly. Turn it around. The part you have against the stick should be facing out. You also want the small "flaps" on top to be facing slightly down. It does appear that it could have already hatched. However, to be sure you will just have to wait and see. Those Chinese hatch pretty quickly. Whole foods sells ooths? Never seen any before.


----------



## bud (Apr 29, 2010)

Rick said:


> Well first thing I notice is that you have it attached incorrectly. Turn it around. The part you have against the stick should be facing out. You also want the small "flaps" on top to be facing slightly down. It does appear that it could have already hatched. However, to be sure you will just have to wait and see. Those Chinese hatch pretty quickly. Whole foods sells ooths? Never seen any before.


Thanks Rick, I'll turn them around and super glue it to the stick? Yeah, I bought Orcon (Organic Control Inc) two Chinese Mantis Eggs ($10.00). Went back next week to get more and they were gone!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2010)

It will still hatch that way, and those appear to be little parasite holes, which is ok, and it does look hatched to me, can u take pic of the front of it?


----------



## massaman (Apr 29, 2010)

So the flat top part that looks like wings need to be facing pointing downwards and maybe thats why my other chinese never hatched had that hanging up instead of down!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2010)

I have hatched or should say have seen many hatch theirselves from many posistions, many in shipping where they were sent and fell off their perch and still hatch and many that hatch from just being sat down in a container when I thought they were not going to hatch and they still do, babies know how to get out. The ooth could be the other way, but the way it is will not hurt it.


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes it won't hurt too much but that is not how they are supposed to be.Better to put it in the correct orientation to ensure the best hatching rate. No idea they sold ooths. LIke I said, as far as it being hatched. Sometimes you can tell but often you can't.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 30, 2010)

I never heard of Whole Foods selling ooth. Crazy? I wonder if they carry blue bottles too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 30, 2010)

I can top that, I never heard of Whole Foods! :tt2:


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I can top that, I never heard of Whole Foods! :tt2:


I will have to lok next time I go. It is a place that sells a lot of organics and things. I like their veggie section when it comes to my herps. Hard to get things like dandelion greens at the local stores.


----------



## bud (Apr 30, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> It will still hatch that way, and those appear to be little parasite holes, which is ok, and it does look hatched to me, can u take pic of the front of it?


Here is a picture of the front (I think this is the front), I re-oriented the egg on the stick. Let me know what you think? I really appreciate everyone's comments! Bud.


----------



## bud (Apr 30, 2010)

bud said:


> Here is a picture of the front (I think this is the front), I re-oriented the egg on the stick. Let me know what you think? I really appreciate everyone's comments! Bud.


Wow, they are hatching right now! This egg wasn't dead and my other nice looking egg hasn't hatched yet.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 30, 2010)

Goody for you! Rick, plenty of dandies in the yard, can't u use them? dont tell me u dont have any


----------



## bud (Apr 30, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Goody for you! Rick, plenty of dandies in the yard, can't u use them? dont tell me u dont have any


Only 4 came out, do they all hatch at one time?


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2010)

bud said:


> Only 4 came out, do they all hatch at one time?


They should yes. However, you have no idea under what conditions the ooth was kept in before you got it. That can be a factor. You have it set up right now. Just angle the top down a bit.


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,I bought two ooths from whole foods a couple of weeks ago. I had no idea they sold them (my mom saw them there two years ago). Mine still haven't hatched yet. Good luck with yours!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2010)

Did anymore come out? The holes if parasitic would of got most of them, so u might not see anymore. Let us know.


----------



## bud (May 1, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Did anymore come out? The holes if parasitic would of got most of them, so u might not see anymore. Let us know.


I woke up this morning and approx 30 or more came out, take a look. There are a bunch on the lid which I can't take a picture of. The first batch doesn't seem to want to eat the flies I put in? what do you think?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2010)

Oh boy! looks good, they dont eat the first day to 2 days, but need water in am and again in pm,




lucky you!


----------



## bud (May 1, 2010)

bud said:


> I woke up this morning and approx 30 or more came out, take a look. There are a bunch on the lid which I can't take a picture of. The first batch doesn't seem to want to eat the flies I put in? what do you think?


Got it, thank you!


----------



## bud (May 1, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh boy! looks good, they dont eat the first day to 2 days, but need water in am and again in pm,
> 
> 
> 
> lucky you!


Got it, thank you!


----------



## bud (May 2, 2010)

3rd day of hatching a few more came out, thought it was done and almost through away...


----------



## Ghost (May 2, 2010)

I spray my ootheca everyday but it is still rock solid and it does not grow in size at all?(I have had it for 1 month)


----------



## bud (May 2, 2010)

Here is a pic of 3rd day hatching. My other Ootheca has no action after 3 weeks.


----------



## MantidLord (May 2, 2010)

ghost, the ooths themselves don't grow. what conditions do you have yours in? and congratulations, bud. and don't spray everyday.


----------



## bud (May 4, 2010)

It's day 5 and they are still coming out. Is there a way to tell when they are done hatching, nothing came out yesterday and almost through away the egg again.


----------



## yen_saw (May 4, 2010)

The ooth is hang upside down actually, but it will still hatch no problem (as shown in your pic) as long as there is enough space. i usually prefer to hang the ootheca higher (at least 4 inches above the bottom of the cage) with the oothecae seam facing down. Good lulck witht he Chinese nymphs.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking the ooth should be higher so they can dangle without hitting the bottom. As Yen said you also should tilt it more where the area they are coming out is pointing more towards the ground. Strange to see a chinese ooth hatch over a period of days.


----------



## bud (May 4, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yeah I was thinking the ooth should be higher so they can dangle without hitting the bottom. As Yen said you also should tilt it more where the area they are coming out is pointing more towards the ground. Strange to see a chinese ooth hatch over a period of days.


Yeah, I can't tell if they are done. I'll just keep the egg in the jar.


----------



## bud (May 5, 2010)

You guy's are right about how the egg is placed. I turned my 2nd egg around and pointed the seem down and today it hatched as well!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 5, 2010)

The posistion had nothing to do with the hatching! And they can come out for about a week, so Don't throw it out, a lot of people keep them for collections too. Some on here later wish they kept theirs for the collection toooooooooo


----------



## bud (May 5, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> The posistion had nothing to do with the hatching! And they can come out for about a week, so Don't throw it out, a lot of people keep them for collections too. Some on here later wish they kept theirs for the collection toooooooooo


Thanks! I'll keep it.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2010)

That second pic is technically upside down though it doesn't much matter. Good hatch on that one.


----------



## MantidLord (May 5, 2010)

Wow the second hatch looks great. Itake it that one didn't have parasites. What conditions were they kept in? Because I have a question for those who've kept this species (dang near everyone): how long does it take for them to hatch when in incubated? I've had them for a month now and they sil haven't hatched. I keep the humidity at 30% and the temps from 70 to the high 80's fahrenheit. Ineed them to hatch by next month, so I'm thinking about buying more.


----------



## massaman (May 5, 2010)

I think just regular room temp conditions for them to hatch and had them hatch once with just room temp and low to hardly any humidity. I am trying another method as I bought 5 chinese mantis ooths and placed them outside to hatch normally but to help keep birds from getting at them placed them glued to some pieces of wood in the back inside of a plastic shoe box and removed the lid and have it supported in a tomato cage so the ooths are facing downward and letting the nymphs fall naturally on the leaves below the box and just going to keep it simple like this!


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Wow the second hatch looks great. Itake it that one didn't have parasites. What conditions were they kept in? Because I have a question for those who've kept this species (dang near everyone): how long does it take for them to hatch when in incubated? I've had them for a month now and they sil haven't hatched. I keep the humidity at 30% and the temps from 70 to the high 80's fahrenheit. Ineed them to hatch by next month, so I'm thinking about buying more.


Depends. If kept warm from the time it is laid it usually takes from 6-8 weeks or maybe a bit less. I've found them outside in the winter and brought them in and they hatched within a month or so.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

Same here Rick, funny seems like they start to develope and it gets cold and they place theirselves on hold


----------



## bud (May 6, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Wow the second hatch looks great. Itake it that one didn't have parasites. What conditions were they kept in? Because I have a question for those who've kept this species (dang near everyone): how long does it take for them to hatch when in incubated? I've had them for a month now and they sil haven't hatched. I keep the humidity at 30% and the temps from 70 to the high 80's fahrenheit. Ineed them to hatch by next month, so I'm thinking about buying more.


I'm new at this and thought they were dead, I was wrong. I kept them in my house at room temp 70-80 degrees. I mist them every couple days. 1st egg hatched in 4 weeks, second egg hatched the 5th week. Hang in there, they will hatch! Let us know.

I thank the members who gave me advise!


----------



## MantidLord (May 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll definitely keep you guys updated as well. I think a brief period of rain (when they were outside) may have put them on "hold".


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2010)

Funny that u should mention that! I found an ooth last nite, and like a dummy, pulled it off the fence and brought it in to the bugatorium and did not put in cup, lo and behold, this morning bright and early until tonight, still picking chinese babies off the ceiling, floor, cubboards, drill, fridge, boxes, hair,







, windows, walls, waste can, excelsior bin, and anywhere else they decided to go. I do this one or twice a year, when do u think I will learn?



oh , I digress, meaning the rain u think held them off, still a little cool outside and of course me room is warm and walaa!


----------



## bud (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a pic of one of the five I raised. Been looking around on the site, but how do I tell if Female or Male? When can they start to breed. I know this must have been asked, so if you have a link please let me know. Just want to thank everyone on this site who helped me raise!


----------



## ismart (Jul 10, 2010)

The adult in your pic is a male. Males are more slender with more abdominal segments. The males also have longer antenna. There usually good to breed in about two weeks after they have reached adulthood.


----------



## bud (Jul 10, 2010)

bud said:


> Here is a pic of one of the five I raised. Been looking around on the site, but how do I tell if Female or Male? When can they start to breed. I know this must have been asked, so if you have a link please let me know. Just want to thank everyone on this site who helped me raise!


Thank you! I need to wait for the other four to molt, hopefully will have some breeders.


----------

